# Does the Asian Rummynose shoal as well as Rummynose Tetra?



## rawr (15 Jan 2010)

So yeah, simple question really. I would love to hear from someone who's kept these fish (preferably for a decent period of time) and any other information on them that they would like to share.


----------



## rawr (16 Jan 2010)

What great timing! PFK had a nice article about these fish in this month's issue. It was an alright read, still didn't answer the topic question though, so if anyone can help out with that would be great.


----------



## Garuf (16 Jan 2010)

When my LFS had them in they didn't shoal in the slightest. All over the place like Neons.


----------



## wearsbunnyslippers (16 Jan 2010)

> www.seriouslyfish.com



Although it is gregarious by nature it is a shoaling rather than schooling species which develops a distinct pecking order. Males tend to be engaged in a continual battle for dominance, particularly when maintained in small numbers or in the presence of few females. The best way to minimise this behaviour is to purchase more females than males; a ratio of 4:1 or more is ideal. Unfortunately females can be hard to find in aquatic shops because exporters often prefer to ship only the more marketable males. At the very least try to purchase it in sexed pairs or use a larger tank arranged in such a way that many broken lines of sight are provided.


----------



## gratts (17 Jan 2010)

Good 20+ Asian Rummynose in a 500L tank showed no shoaling characteristics at all, quite all over the place. Sometimes they stayed together in a lose general group, but nowhere near the tight shoaling you get with standard Rummynoses.


----------



## George Farmer (17 Jan 2010)

Simple answer, no.

But even rummynose tetra don't shoal when properly settled.


----------



## rawr (17 Jan 2010)

Thanks for all the replies guys, at least everyone agrees.  George, I haven't kept them personally but from what I've heard and even seen in shops they shoal much better than any other fish even when settled. I also read somewhere recently that the Asian Rummynose shoals just as well as the Rummynose Tetra, so wanted to confirm this because if it was true they'd be in my tank!


----------



## bogwood (2 Mar 2010)

*Re: Does the Asian Rummynose shoal as well as Rummynose Tetr*

I had 24in total, equal number of male /female.
Kept them for about a year, before moving them on.

The color of the males was amazing,in  particular when sparring up to each other.
I fully support what has already been said about Shoaling.

Mine did there own thing in small groups, dont think i ever saw them shoal, often nervous and spent a great deal of time in the plants, out of sight.


----------



## sanj (2 Mar 2010)

*Re: Does the Asian Rummynose shoal as well as Rummynose Tetr*



			
				George Farmer said:
			
		

> Simple answer, no.
> 
> But even rummynose tetra don't shoal when properly settled.



Mine do, in a shoal that has been going 5 years (not all the same fish or tank). I think the environment has an influence aswell, what else is in the tank with them and what size is the tank. I have always had larger fish in the same environment perhaps that reinforces their nature to stick together more.


----------



## sanj (2 Mar 2010)

*Re: Does the Asian Rummynose shoal as well as Rummynose Tetr*

I meant Rummys not Swbawa ??? Asian Rummies.


----------



## rawr (3 Mar 2010)

*Re: Does the Asian Rummynose shoal as well as Rummynose Tetr*

So what size tank, size shoal and other fish do you have in the tank etc, sanj?


----------



## sanj (3 Mar 2010)

*Re: Does the Asian Rummynose shoal as well as Rummynose Tetr*

Hi currently they are in a 96x24x24, they have been there for coming upto 2 years and are in there with some fish that are 6" such as denisoni barbs but also boesamni and lacustris rainbows. So this is not an average size, but they did start off life with me in a Rena 350 which was 48" long. In there they had Peruvian Angels for company. Numbers have fluctuated over time, upto 50, but currently around 20.

They do get split up, but they soon rejoin the larger group after a short foray.


----------

